# The Walking Dead - S04E01 - 10/13/13



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Glad it's back, but this show is really difficult to watch live. 
The freaking commercials during this show are killing me. I can barely tolerate the Walking Dead. The commercials are way scarier. Make them stop!!!


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Ok, this is one of these rare shows where it's still good even if nothing happens. Few shows can say that.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

BradJW said:


> Ok, this is one of these rare shows where it's still good even if nothing happens. Few shows can say that.


I wouldn't exactly label the whole supermarket battle as nothing happening.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

1. Did we see Harry Potter boy get bitten or injured at some point?

2. The "naming the walkers at the gate" scene has me worried that child actors may have a more prominent role this season. I hope not - unless they are good actors. Those kids were not.

3. So now there are two The Wire alumni on board. Nice! This is the first thing I think I've seen D'Angelo in, since.

4. The whole time Rick was with the woman, I wasn't sure whether she was really a walker and that he was hallucinating a conversation with her. I'm not sure if that uncertainty was intended, though.

5. I liked the raining walkers. That was nice.

6. Not sure what was up with violet the dead pig.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

danterner said:


> 1. Did we see Harry Potter boy get bitten or injured at some point?
> 
> 6. Not sure what was up with violet the dead pig.


Related maybe?
Swine Flu?


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Maui said:


> Related maybe?
> Swine Flu?


Probably related to the dead boar in the woods as well (or was it a deer? I couldn't tell).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

There was also the dying pig/boar in the woods. Pigs are pretty close to humans genetically, almost at organ transplant levels...perhaps the Zombie Virus is jumping species?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> There was also the dying pig/boar in the woods. Pigs are pretty close to humans genetically, almost at organ transplant levels...perhaps the Zombie Virus is jumping species?


But the Zombie virus does not kill, so if you are correct, what killed the pig and the boar?

Maybe it was Daryl's saliva that killed the glasses boy. 

But seriously, more likely it was that deer he mentioned Daryl bringing back. If so, I guess more people are likely to get sick.


----------



## n548gxg (Mar 7, 2003)

I had to suspend belief when the zombies were falling through the roof. The zombies had been walking on the roof for months or years. Then multiple holes in the roof open up just when they are in the store. Unbelievable.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

The first few minutes with the woman in the woods I had that thought that she was a new hybrid zombie - some sort of dead that could still function like a human but was slowly turning zombie. Her face and eyes made me feel like that. 

There must be something going on with the kid getting sick, violet the pig getting sick and the dead boar in the woods. New strain of the virus I guess.

I liked Carol using story time to teach the kids about the knives. I wonder why it must be kept a secret.

The kids at the fence in the scene with Carl didn't seem to be giving him much respect for his seniority there.


----------



## GameGuru (Dec 12, 2003)

betts4 said:


> The first few minutes with the woman in the woods I had that thought that she was a new hybrid zombie - some sort of dead that could still function like a human but was slowly turning zombie. Her face and eyes made me feel like that. There must be something going on with the kid getting sick, violet the pig getting sick and the dead boar in the woods. New strain of the virus I guess. I liked Carol using story time to teach the kids about the knives. I wonder why it must be kept a secret. The kids at the fence in the scene with Carl didn't seem to be giving him much respect for his seniority there.


Yeah I was thinking the same thing with the woman in the woods at one point then also thought she might be bringing him back to her people who are now cannibals with her talk about not being able to come back from some things.

I think the thing with Carol and the kids is you heard Rick talk about doing normal kid things like reading and hanging with the other kids, I don't think he wants them learning to fight right now.

Swine flu seems a good guess on the pigs but you would think Rick would be sick first since he has the most contact with the pigs.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

john4200 said:


> Maybe it was Darryl's saliva that killed the glasses boy.


They did make a big deal of showing Darryl licking his fingers.

Solid start to the season. I could have done with less blood and guts in the supermarket, but I guess that's the only reason some people tune in.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

GameGuru said:


> Yeah I was thinking the same thing with the woman in the woods at one point then also thought she might be bringing him back to her people who are now cannibals with her talk about not being able to come back from some things.


How would cannibalism even work, now? You'd be eating walkers.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I thought about the woefully lack of sanitation and the potential for diseases when Rich splashed his face with the standing water. The figure licking thing gave me pause but not as much.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Zevida said:


> They did make a big deal of showing Darryl licking his fingers.


Just to be clear, the smiley meant I was joking. If that really turns out to be the case, it would be ridiculous, even by the standards of this show.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

The show also seemed to draw attention to the one fence zombie with bloody eyes - he was shown several times. I didn't think much of it while watching, but looking back I bet that wasn't just an arbitrary thing. I bet we're supposed to conclude that he died of the same thing that we saw killed the Harry Potter kid - some sort of viral hemorrhagic fever. 

Man, if they have to deal with an Ebola outbreak on top of the zombie apocalypse, that would suck for them pretty hard.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

n548gxg said:


> I had to suspend belief when the zombies were falling through the roof. The zombies had been walking on the roof for months or years. Then multiple holes in the roof open up just when they are in the store. Unbelievable.


The roof was weakened by the huge helicopter that crashed upon it. So, it happened to cave in at the right time.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

n548gxg said:


> I had to suspend belief when the zombies were falling through the roof.


Just as long as you did not have to suspend your disbelief. If you had to do that, then there would be real trouble. You might believe _anything_! (would you believe flammable and inflammable mean the same thing?)


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

trnsfrguy said:


> The roof was weakened by the huge helicopter that crashed upon it. So, it happened to cave in at the right time.


They were pretty dispersed, initially. Once they started hearing the noise from below, they all moved onto the rotted area en masse (which would explain the roof caving in overall, but not them falling through individual holes. Yeah, I've got nothing). It was a cool scene, though.


----------



## T-Wolves (Aug 22, 2000)

betts4 said:


> ...There must be something going on with the kid getting sick, violet the pig getting sick and the dead boar in the woods. New strain of the virus I guess. ...


The kid did make a point of thanking Daryl for the deer he killed the previous day. Perhaps the deer meat was infected somehow? Maybe something in the food chain nearby the prison?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Beryl said:


> I thought about the woefully lack of sanitation and the potential for diseases when Rich splashed his face with the standing water. The figure licking thing gave me pause but not as much.


And then later they show how they prison actually has running water (the shower). I wonder if the standing water had really been standing for very long.

Okay so the very FIRST thing that ran thru my head when looking at poor sick Violet was isn't it GREAT they have a farm veterinarian there!!!! The old guy. The guy that didn't know much about humans but saved Carl (and who else). I was surprised that he didn't say something about the pig being sick and it could be this or that or the other thing.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

betts4 said:


> And then later they show how they prison actually has running water (the shower).


Huh? Does a barrel full of water connected by a pump and hose to a shower head count as running water?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

john4200 said:


> Huh? Does a barrel full of water connected by a pump and hose to a shower head count as running water?


Better than it just sitting outside collecting germs and mold and such. I figured the water was coming from rain barrels outside and into the barrels inside. Okay maybe we didn't see that setup, but it would make sense. 

And WHY keep teaching the kids a secret? If they have a "council" that can tell Rick to carry a gun, why can't the "council" tell him they want to teach the children basic survival that they will need as they grow up.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

T-Wolves said:


> The kid did make a point of thanking Daryl for the deer he killed the previous day. Perhaps the deer meat was infected somehow? Maybe something in the food chain nearby the prison?


And Daryl licked his hands, shook the sick kids hand and then went on. Maybe Daryl is going to get sick next.

It was slightly amusing to watch the crew out there punching holes in the walkers heads. Like slaughtering lambs - except not edible. Maybe if they had longer poles they could get a couple in one stick.

They did a good job of showing us what had become of all the characters over the year and I was impressed with the garden and farm that they were able to build.


----------



## GameGuru (Dec 12, 2003)

JETarpon said:


> How would cannibalism even work, now? You'd be eating walkers.


Well Rick isn't a walker yet as he is still living so if she was bringing him back to her group so they could eat him that would make them cannibals and that is what I was thinking might have been happening.


----------



## GameGuru (Dec 12, 2003)

danterner said:


> The show also seemed to draw attention to the one fence zombie with bloody eyes - he was shown several times. I didn't think much of it while watching, but looking back I bet that wasn't just an arbitrary thing. I bet we're supposed to conclude that he died of the same thing that we saw killed the Harry Potter kid - some sort of viral hemorrhagic fever.
> 
> Man, if they have to deal with an Ebola outbreak on top of the zombie apocalypse, that would suck for them pretty hard.


Very good observation and I totally missed that but looking back it does look like a connection. I can't wait for next week!


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

betts4 said:


> I figured the water was coming from rain barrels outside and into the barrels inside. Okay maybe we didn't see that setup, but it would make sense.


I don't know where they are getting their water, unless there is a well nearby that they use to haul water to the barrels. Obviously it is not just rainwater that happens to fall into the barrels -- most places only get 30 - 50 inches of rainfall _per year_. I suppose if the roof has gutters, they could collect all of the rain that hits the roof into barrels.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

danterner said:


> The show also seemed to draw attention to the one fence zombie with bloody eyes - he was shown several times. I didn't think much of it while watching, but looking back I bet that wasn't just an arbitrary thing. I bet we're supposed to conclude that he died of the same thing that we saw killed the Harry Potter kid - some sort of viral hemorrhagic fever.
> 
> Man, if they have to deal with an Ebola outbreak on top of the zombie apocalypse, that would suck for them pretty hard.


They also showed the woman that was killing them with blood over her neck, apron and gloves and then she hugged the guy that didn't want to do that work - I was waiting to see a smear on his clean white shirt (well not white exactly but light colored). Another way it could spread.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Azlen said:


> I wouldn't exactly label the whole supermarket battle as nothing happening.


stuff happened, but the story didn't really move along very much. That's what I meant by that.

I was thinking this last night - they really need a buddy system. Rick going off on his own was stupid. Harry Potter going off on his own wasn't good either.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

john4200 said:


> I don't know where they are getting their water, unless there is a well nearby that they use to haul water to the barrels. Obviously it is not just rainwater that happens to fall into the barrels -- most places only get 30 - 50 inches of rainfall _per year_. I suppose if the roof has gutters, they could collect all of the rain that hits the roof into barrels.


If it's just from a barrel or two they can't be showering all that much. Hauling water in there every couple days would be a pain in the butt. Wonder if they ran into a water truck or got water from the water heaters in houses or the prison.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

BradJW said:


> stuff happened, but the story didn't really move along very much. That's what I meant by that.


Not much happened, but it did do some much needed set up of what had happened in the past with the two groups merging.


----------



## GameGuru (Dec 12, 2003)

For those saying that not much happened to move the story I am confused at what you want. A conclusion to this show or a continuing awesome journey with great side stories and nice, but paced, revelations in the overall story arc. For me I like the latter. I would like this show to have twenty seasons. This isn't like some shows were you want to know what is going on and be fed a conclusion, this is a show about people surviving in a horrible situation and how society would handle a zombie outbreak.

I would love some flashbacks showing the character pre-outbreak ala Lost and Revolution.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

n548gxg said:


> I had to suspend belief when the zombies were falling through the roof. The zombies had been walking on the roof for months or years. Then multiple holes in the roof open up just when they are in the store. Unbelievable.


This better be a SMEEK, but you had to SUSPEND BELIEF in a show about Zombies?????!!!

Really?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

It seems most likely that it's some kind of pig-to-human thing. After Poindexter died and came back his eyes looked like that, too.

The whole 'woman in the woods' thing WAS kind of strange. I think I need to watch some of it again, as I feel like I might have missed something. 

Amazing how all those walkers AND an entire helicopter managed to be on that, thin as paper, roof all that time until the people were inside.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Can't believe they killed Phineas. Hope Ferb comes to avenge his brother's death!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

BradJW said:


> Glad it's back, but this show is really difficult to watch live.
> The freaking commercials during this show are killing me. I can barely tolerate the Walking Dead. The commercials are way scarier. Make them stop!!!


Why would you watch it live? i start watching around 20 or 3 minutes after it starts so I can skip over the commercials. Otherwise I've wasted over twenty minutes watching commercials.

I do wish it had been a two hour premiere, especially after the last scene.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

n548gxg said:


> I had to suspend belief when the zombies were falling through the roof. The zombies had been walking on the roof for months or years. Then multiple holes in the roof open up just when they are in the store. Unbelievable.


Come on. As soon as they showed the helicopter on the roof with the walkers, you had to know that it was going to collapse while they were scavanging in the store.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I don't see what the big deal. Helicopter crash lands destroying seal in roof.
Roof rots after a couple of seasons. Walkers are in somewhat frozen position until they are stimulated by some noise and then they all move to the noise and the roof starts to go.

The question I am beginning to wonder is do the walkers no longer decay. How long are they viable?


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

john4200 said:


> Just to be clear, the smiley meant I was joking. If that really turns out to be the case, it would be ridiculous, even by the standards of this show.


I know you were joking, but I don't think the show did that for no reason. It was too deliberate. Obviously there's some kind of disease and they gave us a bunch of clues and possible ways it was transmitted and some things that were possibly misdirection and that was just one of them.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Did I imagine it or wasn't there a hose coming out the ride side of the barrel in the scene outside with Rick?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

The boy and the pig went from sick to dead in one day, so I expect a lot of the new people to die soon!


----------



## voripteth (Apr 9, 2003)

Did the pig have bloody eyes?

Talking Dead said this season would have an episode on every main character. They also said things are going to get very much worse...


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Anubys said:


> The boy and the pig went from sick to dead in one day, so I expect a lot of the new people to die soon!


 Under normal circumstances, healthy to dead in a day would be a good thing as far as containment goes, right? The vectors need time to spread the contagion. Under these circumstances, though, if the disease can be spread by walkers, all bets are off. An outbreak of a viral hemorrhagic fever capable of being spread by walkers should be pretty much a world-ender if the survivors stay congregated.

Then again, Chester's Mill was able to deal with an outbreak of something (was it meningitis?) in a single day, so all hope may not be lost.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

voripteth said:


> Did the pig have bloody eyes?
> 
> Talking Bad said this season would have an episode on every main character. They also said things are going to get very much worse...


Wasn't Talking Bad the name of the show that talked about Breaking Bad?

While Talking Dead is about the Walking Dead show?


----------



## T-Wolves (Aug 22, 2000)

Anubys said:


> The boy and the pig went from sick to dead in one day, so I expect a lot of the new people to die soon!


I can see the writers in the off-season now: "How do we quickly get rid of a lot of these new characters from Woodbury so we can get back to our main cast and a few red-shirts? How about a disease!?!"


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> There was also the dying pig/boar in the woods. Pigs are pretty close to humans genetically, almost at organ transplant levels...perhaps the Zombie Virus is jumping species?


I thought Rick went out to check the snares, and that the dying boar was just caught in a snare, not something that was sick. But I'm probably wrong about that.



n548gxg said:


> I had to suspend belief when the zombies were falling through the roof. The zombies had been walking on the roof for months or years. Then multiple holes in the roof open up just when they are in the store. Unbelievable.


This bothered me as well. The roof was strong enough to hold up to a helicopter crashing on the roof, but then suddenly multiple areas of the roof were not strong enough to hold a 100 lb walker? But it made for a cool scene inside the store.

However, the thing that bothered me most about that scene is that the store seemed to still be totally stocked and nearly untouched. Even if nobody from the outside could get in, wouldn't the people who were living in those tents have used a lot of the supplies before they got overrun? And if they all died relatively soon after the outbreak, that means that store has been sitting there, untouched, for well over a year. That makes no sense that someone else wouldn't have tried to clear out the walkers and get to those supplies.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I thought Rick went out to check the snares, and that the dying boar was just caught in a snare, not something that was sick. But I'm probably wrong about that.
> 
> This bothered me as well. The roof was strong enough to hold up to a helicopter crashing on the roof, but then suddenly multiple areas of the roof were not strong enough to hold a 100 lb walker? But it made for a cool scene inside the store.
> 
> However, the thing that bothered me most about that scene is that the store seemed to still be totally stocked and nearly untouched. Even if nobody from the outside could get in, wouldn't the people who were living in those tents have used a lot of the supplies before they got overrun? And if they all died relatively soon after the outbreak, that means that store has been sitting there, untouched, for well over a year. That makes no sense that someone else wouldn't have tried to clear out the walkers and get to those supplies.


if you want to be all realistic, why are dead people walking around? As with any Tv show or movie, the crap just start to happen when the characters are on site.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> if you want to be all realistic, why are dead people walking around? As with any Tv show or movie, the crap just start to happen when the characters are on site.


I know what you're saying, especially about when crap starts to happen. But your comment about realism (made by many people) is really not correct.

This is fiction. We've established the rules of this fictional world (dead people walking, for example). The rest of the story has to follow logic within those rules. So I should not suspend disbelief about the roof because dead people are walking.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Anubys said:


> I know what you're saying, especially about when crap starts to happen. But your comment about realism (made by many people) is really not correct.
> 
> This is fiction. We've established the rules of this fictional world (dead people walking, for example). The rest of the story has to follow logic within those rules. So I should not suspend disbelief about the roof because dead people are walking.


There is a lot more in this series to suspend belief about than just the roof caving in. And I am not talking about dead people walking around on it. There are all kinds of things that have happened that we just had to go 'okay' about and move on.


----------



## GameGuru (Dec 12, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> However, the thing that bothered me most about that scene is that the store seemed to still be totally stocked and nearly untouched. Even if nobody from the outside could get in, wouldn't the people who were living in those tents have used a lot of the supplies before they got overrun? And if they all died relatively soon after the outbreak, that means that store has been sitting there, untouched, for well over a year. That makes no sense that someone else wouldn't have tried to clear out the walkers and get to those supplies.


The thing about this is you have to have someone more familiar with the walking dead, someone who has come face to face with them many times and lived, someone who has killed many of them. There might have been small groups who came across this store that was all fenced in and had lots of the dead inside milling around and they passed on the location because they had no idea how to get the stuff out. A good, skilled group could have went in and killed them all or play it smarter and cut a whole in the fence and had them all exit by chasing some music. Not everyone would have thought of this.

If a zombie outreak really happened I think most people would steer clear of areas with zombies just to be on the safe side.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

GameGuru said:


> The thing about this is you have to have someone more familiar with the walking dead, someone who has come face to face with them many times and lived, someone who has killed many of them. There might have been small groups who came across this store that was all fenced in and had lots of the dead inside milling around and they passed on the location because they had no idea how to get the stuff out. A good, skilled group could have went in and killed them all or play it smarter and cut a whole in the fence and had them all exit by chasing some music. Not everyone would have thought of this.
> 
> If a zombie outreak really happened I think most people would steer clear of areas with zombies just to be on the safe side.


That makes perfect sense for the first month or two after the outbreak. But as time went on and supplies got scarce, and survivors got more experience, I think it's surprising that a fully-stocked store would stay untouched that long, especially given the fact that there was a camp set up to defend and presumably ration out the supplies. So why did it appear that none of the shelves had even been touched?


----------



## tcorning (Nov 14, 2001)

GameGuru said:


> The thing about this is you have to have someone more familiar with the walking dead, someone who has come face to face with them many times and lived, someone who has killed many of them. There might have been small groups who came across this store that was all fenced in and had lots of the dead inside milling around and they passed on the location because they had no idea how to get the stuff out. A good, skilled group could have went in and killed them all or play it smarter and cut a whole in the fence and had them all exit by chasing some music. Not everyone would have thought of this.


Hmmm, actually, that's an interesting point. They cut a hole in the fence and blasted a boom box to get the walkers at the fence to come out. Wouldn't the walkers on the roof have heard the boom box too and at least been gathered at the closest corner, but more likely have all fallen off the edge?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> That makes perfect sense for the first month or two after the outbreak. But as time went on and supplies got scarce, and survivors got more experience, I think it's surprising that a fully-stocked store would stay untouched that long, especially given the fact that there was a camp set up to defend and presumably ration out the supplies. So why did it appear that none of the shelves had even been touched?


And how far away from the prison or the town was this place? Rick and his gang didn't find it in their meanderings around last year (in between seasons).


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Wasn't the chopper leaking fuel? How much can those hold? How does fuel affect a roof over the course of a year? It was already dripping into the store (on the wine display).

Parts of this episode felt like the movie contagion where they would show points of contamination...dead animal, licking fingers, shaking hands, washing face with stagnant water, hugging people with blood all over them and someone totally sick coughing all over a water supply.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Ereth said:


> Did I imagine it or wasn't there a hose coming out the ride side of the barrel in the scene outside with Rick?


The hose was for water coming *into* the barrel from a red water tank hanging from the fence. But the red water tank looks to be about the same volume (or less) as the barrel, so it certainly cannot hold much water for them. Actually, maybe there is a tub sitting on top of a closed barrel, so the red water tank does have a larger volume than the tub. But still, not a lot.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Random thoughts:

Crazy woman - wondered if she was a new kind of zombie until she revealed to be just looney and needed a bullet in the head. Why didn't Rick "kill" the zombie head? He was more compassionate Season 1 Episode 1 when he "killed" the zombie dragging herself in the field. 

Army alcoholic medic - skills may come in handy. You'd think he and Hershel would create a clinic in the prison and he could make shopping lists (antibiotics, pain killers, etc) instead of tagging along and causing trouble. 

Beth - stone cold but loved how she consoled Darryl with the hug HE needed. 

Tyrese - needs to stop whining and get some tips from Carl. 

Carl - wants Michonne to stick around. They really bonded in the "Clear" episode. 

Carol - absolutely right about training the kids. Michonne needs to teach the art of using a katana. 

Darryl - still don't understand the need to carry around a crossbow during close encounters besides looking sexy.


Why don't they periodically set a trap for the zombies (sound, animals, etc.) and burn them en masse?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

This will be my first season watching the show week to week, I watched all the back eps on Netflix and reruns over the last few months.

So, regarding the walkers falling through the roof, my question was how did they get on the roof in the first place?

Good start, though! This will give me something to look forward to on Mondays after work. 

Oh, and after all the seasons, my favorite recurring nitpicks are the pants-on-head stupidity in Daryl's choice of motorcycle and Rick's choice of sidearm. Harmless affectations before the zombie apocalypse, madness in the aftermath.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

heySkippy said:


> So, regarding the walkers falling through the roof, my question was how did they get on the roof in the first place?


I think we are supposed to assume they died in the helicopter crash.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Test said:


> Wasn't the chopper leaking fuel? How much can those hold? How does fuel affect a roof over the course of a year? It was already dripping into the store (on the wine display).


It evaporates.

Oops...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

heySkippy said:


> Oh, and after all the seasons, my favorite recurring nitpicks are the pants-on-head stupidity in Daryl's choice of motorcycle and Rick's choice of sidearm. Harmless affectations before the zombie apocalypse, madness in the aftermath.


Agreed and agreed. Walkers are attracted by sound. So why does Daryl feel the need to drive the loudest possible vehicle he can, and especially one that provides zero protection if he were to encounter a horde. If he insists on riding a bike, he should at least have a dirt bike or enduro type so he could head off road or through the woods if he needed to.

My other thought as I was watching this episode was what are they doing with the walker "corpses" after killing them on the fence? Someone in this episode mentioned that there had been a big buildup overnight, so presumably all the fence walkers we saw in this episode weren't there the day before. So are they stabbing them all in the head and then going outside the fence and gathering up all the bodies? If so, where are they taking them? If not, why aren't there thousands of decaying corpses outside the fence?


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> My other thought as I was watching this episode was what are they doing with the walker "corpses" after killing them on the fence? Someone in this episode mentioned that there had been a big buildup overnight, so presumably all the fence walkers we saw in this episode weren't there the day before. So are they stabbing them all in the head and then going outside the fence and gathering up all the bodies? If so, where are they taking them? If not, why aren't there thousands of decaying corpses outside the fence?


Maybe it will be revealed that there are thousands of corpses in a mound near a lake/pond by the prison. Whoever has the job to remove them goofed and dumped them near their water supply. Now everyone is getting sick.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

Did Sasha have a sword or was that something she picked up in the store?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> My other thought as I was watching this episode was what are they doing with the walker "corpses" after killing them on the fence? Someone in this episode mentioned that there had been a big buildup overnight, so presumably all the fence walkers we saw in this episode weren't there the day before. So are they stabbing them all in the head and then going outside the fence and gathering up all the bodies? If so, where are they taking them? If not, why aren't there thousands of decaying corpses outside the fence?


The mantra all along has been "Bury the ones you love, burn the rest."

I suspect there is a burn detail not mentioned this episode.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Snappa77 said:


> Did Sasha have a sword or was that something she picked up in the store?


I thought it was a pool cue?


----------



## GameGuru (Dec 12, 2003)

What they need to do is go to a fire department in a nearby town, hook up a generator with a bunch of rigged up gas cans that auto feed the generator and have it blasting the fire alarm to draw all the zombies there. Prior to setting off the alarm you rig up explosives on all the buildings nearby and some along the streets. Once literally the majority of all zombies are surrounding the fire station you set all the explosives off destroying them. 

Do this several times in surrounding towns and you should be left fairly safe in that area.


----------



## LaurenLMHC (Aug 28, 2013)

GameGuru said:


> What they need to do is go to a fire department in a nearby town, hook up a generator with a bunch of rigged up gas cans that auto feed the generator and have it blasting the fire alarm to draw all the zombies there. Prior to setting off the alarm you rig up explosives on all the buildings nearby and some along the streets. Once literally the majority of all zombies are surrounding the fire station you set all the explosives off destroying them.
> 
> Do this several times in surrounding towns and you should be left fairly safe in that area.


That is brilliant! Too easy, though


----------



## GameGuru (Dec 12, 2003)

What I am surprised isn't happening is that the sick and the elderly are not being exiled from the settlements because of a fear of them dying unexpectedly and now you have a zombie within your secured area. I could see it being dramatic because it could be having people making a "Sophie's Choice" like decision, having to exile a loved one to a sure death or letting them stay but putting everyone in danger.

Could pull some heartstrings!


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Test said:


> Wasn't the chopper leaking fuel? How much can those hold? How does fuel affect a roof over the course of a year? It was already dripping into the store (on the wine display).


That was water dripping.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

With DevdogAZ on most of his points. The raining zombies through separate holes with some exploding and some jumping right up and going toward the survivors was hokey. I know zombies decay and some explode easier than others but if the zombies on the roof all died during the helicopter crash they would all have the same rate of decay and all either explode on impact or jump right up.

And the camp must have been occupied by Mormons as that was a huge beer/liquor section and all of the cases were meticulously stacked with apparently none missing from the large stacks. I think if I was holed up in a camp I couldn't easily leave with not much to do I'd be drinking quite a bit.

Oh yeah, if Rick died in this episode it wouldn't bother me in the least.

Could it have been more obvious that they 'new guy' whose girlfriend wouldn't say goodbye to him was going to be the first to go?


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

GameGuru said:


> What I am surprised isn't happening is that the sick and the elderly are not being exiled from the settlements because of a fear of them dying unexpectedly and now you have a zombie within your secured area. I could see it being dramatic because it could be having people making a "Sophie's Choice" like decision, having to exile a loved one to a sure death or letting them stay but putting everyone in danger.


It's a prison. They could easily isolate the near dead people.

What I find interesting is that the larger society they develop, the greater the risk that someone will die either through illness or accident. Not all illness is predictable. you could lose someone to a freak heart attack in the middle of the night, and then by morning you have multiple zombies loose. Rick made a point about there being strength in numbers. Seems to me the opposite may be true; small close-nit groups offer less risk.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

smbaker said:


> It's a prison. They could easily isolate the near dead people.
> 
> What I find interesting is that the larger society they develop, the greater the risk that someone will die either through illness or accident. Not all illness is predictable. you could lose someone to a freak heart attack in the middle of the night, and then by morning you have multiple zombies loose.


It's a prison. Just teach everyone to lock their cell doors every night in a way that requires intelligence to let themselves out. No zombie would be able to get out.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

john4200 said:


> It's a prison. Just teach everyone to lock their cell doors every night in a way that requires intelligence to let themselves out. No zombie would be able to get out.


That's exactly what I was thinking during this episode.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

john4200 said:


> It's a prison. Just teach everyone to lock their cell doors every night in a way that requires intelligence to let themselves out. No zombie would be able to get out.


Not sure if you mean AFTER they learn that they are turning without being bit.

That sounds good, but as we saw the new zombie is in the shower room which has access to the other rooms, not locked in his cell at night. He had the intelligence to get out, then turn.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

john4200 said:


> It's a prison. Just teach everyone to lock their cell doors every night in a way that requires intelligence to let themselves out. No zombie would be able to get out.


Right and a lights out procedure where someone checks to make sure everyone is prepped for the night.



betts4 said:


> Not sure if you mean AFTER they learn that they are turning without being bit.
> 
> That sounds good, but as we saw the new zombie is in the shower room which has access to the other rooms, not locked in his cell at night. He had the intelligence to get out, then turn.


That would be ok in John4200s scenario, everyone else would be safely "locked" in their cells.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

betts4 said:


> Not sure if you mean AFTER they learn that they are turning without being bit.


We/they already know that they turn without being bitten, everyone is already infected, all they have to do is die to become a zombie.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

16.1 million viewers for the premier. Wow.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

billboard_NE said:


> We/they already know that they turn without being bitten, everyone is already infected, all they have to do is die to become a zombie.


I had actually forgotten that.


----------



## MasterCephus (Jan 3, 2005)

I think this was a great first episode of the season. Last year's season ended with all these new people coming to the prison. This episode is showing how everyone adapted.

I was confused by the way the woman in the forest looked. Not sure why they made her look like that. 

The kid dying at the end is just weird. I'm sure there'll be a story on this, but dying suddenly like that is just weird. He had to have had some type of viral attack or something. He was throwing water on himself so I'm assuming he was getting really hot (due to a virus?) and then just collapsed.

I like how the community has built up at the prison. 

The supermarket is just dumb. We've been at this location for over a season close to the prison and also the small town where the governor is located and you can't tell me those two groups hadn't went there. That's just poor writing to set up a "close situation" to do two things: 1. Show the new guy has an alcohol problem and 2. show the group (especially that girl) has no empathy anymore.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

john4200 said:


> It's a prison. Just teach everyone to lock their cell doors every night in a way that requires intelligence to let themselves out. No zombie would be able to get out.


Yeah if I were in that situation I would be locking myself and family in one of those cells every night, with the key, food/water, a weapon with ammo, and sleeping far away from the bars.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

I had just re-watched the previous season finale where Carl hit his dad with (roughly), "You didn't kill (??) and he killed mom. You didn't kill the governor and he killed Merle. etc." Then I watch this ep and Rick didn't re-kill psycho woods lady or her husband.



T-Wolves said:


> I can see the writers in the off-season now: "How do we quickly get rid of a lot of these new characters from Woodbury so we can get back to our main cast and a few red-shirts? How about a disease!?!"


Yes! As soon as I saw how sick the kid was, I thought "Good. We gotta thin this group out to get the story moving."



tcorning said:


> Wouldn't the walkers on the roof have heard the boom box too and at least been gathered at the closest corner, but more likely have all fallen off the edge?


A legit consistency problem.

And how did they get up there anyway? I don't think walkers are good climbers. If there were a living group up there and some turned, how many would you expect to be turned vs devoured vs forced over an edge. Must have been a much larger group to begin with.



john4200 said:


> It's a prison. Just teach everyone to lock their cell doors every night in a way that requires intelligence to let themselves out. No zombie would be able to get out.


Do you stop sleeping with your SO? When they're old? Sickly? "Staying over" becomes a real sign of commitment.


----------



## GameGuru (Dec 12, 2003)

DeDondeEs said:


> Yeah if I were in that situation I would be locking myself and family in one of those cells every night, with the key, food/water, a weapon with ammo, and sleeping far away from the bars.


Only problem is that there probably isn't a key for everyone, there might only be a few, there might only be one. Didn't we see them handing the key off to each other in different episodes last year? So if there is just the one then who do you trust with the key. What if the person with the key dies, becomes a zombie and now everyone is locked in their cells and now will die also from thirst or starvation.

So many scenarios to think about.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Sure, but go to Home Depot, get a bunch of chain and padlocks, everybody can lock themselves into their own cells at night.

It's a pretty obvious problem with any number of pretty simple solutions. I think the issue is that the people in the story have a hell of a lot more time to think about these things than the writers do, and thus have less of an excuse for not seeing the problems and coming up with solutions. But of course, they're at the mercy of the writers...


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

tlc said:


> And how did they get up there anyway? I don't think walkers are good climbers. If there were a living group up there and some turned, how many would you expect to be turned vs devoured vs forced over an edge. Must have been a much larger group to begin with.


We have already seen walkers climbing stairs to go on roofs before in Atlanta.
Think the whole story with Merle. This is not a big deal.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

betts4 said:


> Not sure if you mean AFTER they learn that they are turning without being bit.
> 
> That sounds good, but as we saw the new zombie is in the shower room which has access to the other rooms, not locked in his cell at night. He had the intelligence to get out, then turn.


I don't think he was a zombie then. He was very sick and sweaty, a fever of epic proportions (his feet were leaving wet stains!). he cooled off with the shower then collapsed and died.

THEN he turned.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

The way I see the rooftop zombies.

Everyone that was in the supermarket moved to the roof for rescue. Helicopter comes in to save them (or escaping from the camp being over run) and crashes into the roof. Everyone is already carrying the virus, so bam instant rooftop zombies. 

Now about the roof collapsing at just the right time for us to see, it had to collapse at some point, better that we see it happen on tv than not...right? OR remember before they go in the store they hit the glass to draw out the remaining zombies. What if they were on the roof, but a certain spot already gave way and these guys fell in? 

The radio? It attracted the zombies to the side that it was playing, but you saw there was a lip, would they hop over that onto the ground? I don't know, guess they didn't. The radio stops and they go about their business.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Sure, but go to Home Depot, get a bunch of chain and padlocks, everybody can lock themselves into their own cells at night.
> 
> It's a pretty obvious problem with any number of pretty simple solutions. I think the issue is that the people in the story have a hell of a lot more time to think about these things than the writers do, and thus have less of an excuse for not seeing the problems and coming up with solutions. But of course, they're at the mercy of the writers...


There you go. They could do a whole product placement thing. You could have zombies walking around HD in their orange vests.

The suspension of disbelief thing I am having issues with is where are they getting gasoline for their vehicles? In the beginning of the series they showed many of the stations with "No Gas" signs.

Also they are driving around in a little Hyundai Santa Fe, but then they come across a Humvee at the encampment outside of the store and they don't take that instead. Heck while the Humvee doesn't get good mileage is diesel, and they could make biodiesel when fuel supplies get really short.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I can't believe the rooftop is bringing up so much controversy when the real strange thing was how "frozen in time" that supermarket was. No way that wouldn't have been looted and raided a VERY long time ago. That's all I could focus on.

That being said....who cares. That's a very small nitpick for an amazing show!

I agree with what somebody else said about that one zombie they focused on Rick looking at, twice having something to do with what's going on. If you notice...the zombie had no noticable wounds but had blood seeming to have poured from the eyes, much like the kid looked like in the shower. 

I LOVED seeing the progression of the prison and how they are becoming self sustainable. I just eat that stuff up!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

pmyers said:


> I just eat that stuff up!


That's what the zombie said!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

DeDondeEs said:


> There you go. They could do a whole product placement thing. You could have zombies walking around HD in their orange vests.
> 
> The suspension of disbelief thing I am having issues with is where are they getting gasoline for their vehicles? In the beginning of the series they showed many of the stations with "No Gas" signs.
> 
> Also they are driving around in a little Hyundai Santa Fe, but then they come across a Humvee at the encampment outside of the store and they don't take that instead. Heck while the Humvee doesn't get good mileage is diesel, and they could make biodiesel when fuel supplies get really short.


It's not that they wouldn't be able to find gasoline, but that the gasoline would all be bad by this point. I think we're about 18 months after the outbreak now, and gas doesn't last that long without some kind of additive. There's no way they found a stash of hundreds/thousands of gallons of gasoline that had Sta-Bil added to it, so basically all travel by motorized vehicle should be done at this point.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

DevdogAZ said:


> It's not that they wouldn't be able to find gasoline, but that the gasoline would all be bad by this point. I think we're about 18 months after the outbreak now, and gas doesn't last that long without some kind of additive. There's no way they found a stash of hundreds/thousands of gallons of gasoline that had Sta-Bil added to it, so basically all travel by motorized vehicle should be done at this point.


Can it still be used for burning? (I'm stuck on the idea of burning walkers en masse.)

Your point supports Michonne searching for the Gov on horseback but they must be kept away from large groups of walkers.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Gas only goes bad when air and water vapor get to it. Most underground stores should be good for a really long time.

Remember in The Stand, when they turned the grid back on after reading a couple books?  These people aren't really as far along as they should be with no budget and free resources.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

betts4 said:


> Not sure if you mean AFTER they learn that they are turning without being bit.
> 
> That sounds good, but as we saw the new zombie is in the shower room which has access to the other rooms, not locked in his cell at night. He had the intelligence to get out, then turn.


It is AFTER, they learned that a couple of seasons ago.

He had the intelligence to get out of what? Patrick turned during the middle of the day and I doubt he knew he was going to die and turn and if he did it wasn't until it was way too late for him to do anything about it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> It's not that they wouldn't be able to find gasoline, but that the gasoline would all be bad by this point. I think we're about 18 months after the outbreak now, and gas doesn't last that long without some kind of additive. There's no way they found a stash of hundreds/thousands of gallons of gasoline that had Sta-Bil added to it, so basically all travel by motorized vehicle should be done at this point.


I'm not sure that I agree. With modern cars and tight seals, who really knows how long gas would be functionable? It certainly isn't something that I would be focused on.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I really liked how they made the out gate entrance, before the gate. 

I'm also glad that they recognize the potential danger of letting walkers stack up on the fences. What I would recommend is making some type of "cow chute" where they can direct them into a single point and deal with them. 

Or another possiblity would be to purposefully have them follow a vehicle/horse away from the prison into some type of trap.


----------



## GameGuru (Dec 12, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I really liked how they made the out gate entrance, before the gate.
> 
> I'm also glad that they recognize the potential danger of letting walkers stack up on the fences. What I would recommend is making some type of "cow chute" where they can direct them into a single point and deal with them.
> 
> Or another possiblity would be to purposefully have them follow a vehicle/horse away from the prison into some type of trap.


You would need some heavy equipment to do it but I think it would be best for long term security. Dig a trench/moat type system, pretty deep, all around the prison with a real draw bridge you can lower for when you need to go out for supply runs.

As the zombies fall in and start to build up pour some kind of accelerate on them and burn them completely. Always leave some zombies down there though for human deterrents.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Seems like a couple hours with a large bulldozer and you could dig a big trench that you could then lure a few thousand walkers into.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

You dig the big hole/trench and then you rig up a cable/pulley system that runs along the fenceline about 8 feet in the air and then over the pit. A couple times a day, you attach some kind of loud, colorful mechanism to the cable and run it slowly along the fenceline, attracing all the walkers to follow it. Then you slowly lead them all right into the pit, where you then burn them like the Woodbury folks were doing.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> It's not that they wouldn't be able to find gasoline, but that the gasoline would all be bad by this point. I think we're about 18 months after the outbreak now, and gas doesn't last that long without some kind of additive. There's no way they found a stash of hundreds/thousands of gallons of gasoline that had Sta-Bil added to it, so basically all travel by motorized vehicle should be done at this point.


I don't know how long gas lasts, but I know it's longer than 18 months. I have a really large gas can that I use to fill a much smaller can that, in turn, I use to fill my mower and snowblower. I have a relatively small property, and so I only have to fill the large can once every two summers or so. I've never had any of it "go bad."

Years ago, I also had a 1951 Plymouth that I almost never drove. I would start the engine every couple weeks or so, and run it long enough to heat up, and then turn it off. I didn't really keep tabs on it, but I suspect I probably didn't fill that tank more than once every three or four years.

I don't doubt that older gas burns less efficiently, but it will still power your vehicle.

ETA: Looks like Monster Joe and pmyers beat me to it here.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> You dig the big hole/trench and then you rig up a cable/pulley system that runs along the fenceline about 8 feet in the air and then over the pit. A couple times a day, you attach some kind of loud, colorful mechanism to the cable and run it slowly along the fenceline, attracing all the walkers to follow it. Then you slowly lead them all right into the pit, where you then burn them like the Woodbury folks were doing.


This is a great idea but it seems like a lot of work. Don't get me wrong, burning Walkers is much easier than stabbing them in the head.

What could you do to have them ignore the prison instead of come to it. I mean back at the Farm you didn't see a lot of walkers around. At least at first.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I don't have a huge problem with the "raining zombies" scene. They established that the roof was leaking, and had probably been leaking for quite a while (the new Army medic characters noticed water dripping from the ceiling). So there could have been quite a bit of dryrot up there, and it's going to collapse sooner or later. As someone upthread said, may as well be on camera.  Having the zombies all concentrated in one area where the dryrot was - when before they were spread out - is certainly a plausible reason for why it collapsed right then. 

The crazy women in the woods really creeped me out. At first I thought she was some weird zombie/human hybrid, but after she talked a bit more I realized that wasn't case. But I knew she was going to do something psycho sooner or later - she had that barely keeping it together look on her face.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

tlc said:


> I had just re-watched the previous season finale where Carl hit his dad with (roughly), "You didn't kill (??) and he killed mom. You didn't kill the governor and he killed Merle. etc." Then I watch this ep and Rick didn't re-kill psycho woods lady or her husband.


Do we know that for sure? Rick walked away with his machete in his hand, so I figured he stabbed her in the head before walking away, since he didn't have it out beforehand.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Do we know that for sure? Rick walked away with his machete in his hand, so I figured he stabbed her in the head before walking away, since he didn't have it out beforehand.


The head was still moving around inside the bag when he left. If he killed her, why not the head, too?

This does bring up a problem I had with the direction of this episode - there were multiple points where I felt confused, as a viewer, as to the goal of a certain scene/shots. Like we were shown something in a way that was suggestive of it being important, but I couldn't tell what it was we were being shown and/or I couldn't tell why it was important.

One example would be the Woodbury woman survivor, at the fence during the zombie clearing scene. A bunch of people there are doing fence detail. She seemed to be acting funny/distant while she was doing it. I kept thinking that something would come of that, but nothing did. I was left wondering if she was acting funny or not.

Then there was Rick at the trap, in the woods. I couldn't really tell what the deal with the trap was. From this thread, it seems as though a few other people might have been confused, as well.

Then there was the crazy woods lady back at her camp, seemingly talking to an empty crate but actually it was her husband's head in a burlap bag.

Then there was the dripping water/gas/whatever from the roof, but it was never clear what exactly that was (as evidenced by some of the discussion here).


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

betts4 said:


> ...What could you do to have them ignore the prison instead of come to it. I mean back at the Farm you didn't see a lot of walkers around. At least at first.


Maybe get rid of the 185 decibel chopper that Daryll rides! lol


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

danterner said:


> ...Then there was the dripping water/gas/whatever from the roof, but it was never clear what exactly that was (as evidenced by some of the discussion here).


??? It doesn't matter. It was a plot device to get the character to look up so that the viewers could see what was going on on the roof. What it was doesn't matter.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

danterner said:


> The head was still moving around inside the bag when he left. If he killed her, why not the head, too?
> 
> This does bring up a problem I had with the direction of this episode - there were multiple points where I felt confused, as a viewer, as to the goal of a certain scene/shots. Like we were shown something in a way that was suggestive of it being important, but I couldn't tell what it was we were being shown and/or I couldn't tell why it was important.
> 
> ...


I didn't notice anything weird about WoodBonnie.

Rick was going to check the traps, so that he could collect anything they caught before the walkers got to it. Did I miss something? I may have.

The crazy lady talking to (seemingly) nothing and addressing Eddie, was her tell.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

pmyers said:


> ??? It doesn't matter. It was a plot device to get the character to look up so that the viewers could see what was going on on the roof. What it was doesn't matter.





MonsterJoe said:


> I didn't notice anything weird about WoodBonnie. Rick was going to check the traps, so that he could collect anything they caught before the walkers got to it. Did I miss something? I may have. The crazy lady talking to (seemingly) nothing and addressing Eddie, was her tell.


I may not be explaining myself well. I agree that it doesn't matter what the drip was. I agree that there may not have been anything "off" about the Woodbury lady. I agree that there was probably nothing strange about the trap. I'm just saying that something about the way these scenes played out kept making me feel like there was something I should be seeing, but that I was missing.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> It's not that they wouldn't be able to find gasoline, but that the gasoline would all be bad by this point. I think we're about 18 months after the outbreak now, and gas doesn't last that long without some kind of additive. There's no way they found a stash of hundreds/thousands of gallons of gasoline that had Sta-Bil added to it, so basically all travel by motorized vehicle should be done at this point.


In real life gas can easily last that long and longer without issue. Without adding any additives. It might not be in perfect condition anymore but it will still easily be able to be used.

My last car at one point sat for well over a year with almost a full tank. Once I charged the battery, it started right up and ran with no problems. I've also seen old cars at my cousins in the country. Sitting around with gas from several years ago run on that very old gas as well.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

pmyers said:


> I LOVED seeing the progression of the prison and how they are becoming self sustainable. I just eat that stuff up!


Me too. I know exactly what you mean. 

I seem to remember from the Stand that there was some sort of manual pump kept at gas stations to get the gas out of the big tanks in case of a power failure. I wonder if that was true then, and if so, if it still is now. Could come in handy some day. 

Love all the clever ways to dispose of zombies. You guys should write your own books.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

danterner said:


> I may not be explaining myself well. I agree that it doesn't matter what the drip was. I agree that there may not have been anything "off" about the Woodbury lady. I agree that there was probably nothing strange about the trap. I'm just saying that something about the way these scenes played out kept making me feel like there was something I should be seeing, but that I was missing.


I think I get what you're saying. It's like they aren't following the typical TV rules. If it's shown it's important and the guest star this week on a murder mystery show is usually the killer.

Another point to that is killing off a reasonably well known actor in their first appearance. You would normally see a well known and think oh they're safe...but they aren't. They did that with Michael Raymond-James in the bar and Kyle Gallner in this episode.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Test said:


> I think I get what you're saying. It's like they aren't following the typical TV rules. If it's shown it's important and the guest star this week on a murder mystery show is usually the killer.
> 
> Another point to that is killing off a reasonably well known actor in their first appearance. You would normally see a well known and think oh they're safe...but they aren't. They did that with Michael Raymond-James in the bar and Kyle Gallner in this episode.


I totally agree and that is one thing I love about this show. Totally keeps you guessing.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

danterner said:


> Then there was the dripping water/gas/whatever from the roof, but it was never clear what exactly that was (as evidenced by some of the discussion here).


It was clear, to me at least, that they were showing the roof was not structurally sound. Liquid dripping = leak = dryrot = foreshadowing of roof failure causing zombies to make it rain.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Liquid dripping = leak = dryrot ...


liquid = dry rot?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

john4200 said:


> liquid = dry rot?


http://www.livingwithbugs.com/dry-rot.html

Dry rot is usually caused by water intrusion. The water may eventually dry out, but first the moisture lets a fungus take hold that will continue to break down the wood even when moisture is not present. A periodic cycle of water intrusion/drying out/water intrusion/drying out (like a leaky roof similar to what we saw on the show) will cause the dry rot to spread further and faster.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

stellie93 said:


> I seem to remember from the Stand that there was some sort of manual pump kept at gas stations to get the gas out of the big tanks in case of a power failure. I wonder if that was true then, and if so, if it still is now. Could come in handy some day.


I used to work at a gas station and unfortunately we had no such pump.  The fuel tanks were covered by easily removable manhole covers though and gas could easily be pumped even if you brought along something basic like a hand crank fuel pump.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I'm not sure that I agree. With modern cars and tight seals, who really knows how long gas would be functionable? It certainly isn't something that I would be focused on.


I concur. What I've noticed about old gas is that it's not the combustion that is the problem, but what it does while stagnating in carburetors and fuel system components. Gummy varnishy crap plugs stuff up.

I have some 2 year old gas in the garage that I've dumped into the mower during "emergencies". It doesn't run great, but it runs. I make sure to shut off the gas and use up the remainder in the carb so it doesn't gum up the carb.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Kind of a weak episode to me. I kinda figured that the crazy woman's husband would be a zombie.

And they might as well have issued red shirts to Zach and Patrick.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

You had to know someone was going to die just by the name of the episode. "30 Days Without an Accident". I had no idea who those actors were it seemed likely they would have been the one to die.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

stellie93 said:


> I seem to remember from the Stand that there was some sort of manual pump kept at gas stations to get the gas out of the big tanks in case of a power failure.





sbourgeo said:


> I used to work at a gas station and unfortunately we had no such pump.  The fuel tanks were covered by easily removable manhole covers though and gas could easily be pumped even if you brought along something basic like a hand crank fuel pump.


Not _at_ most stations. But I'm pretty sure that if you search some survivalist sites, you can find out about appropriate, portable, human powered pumps. Stock up before the apocalypse, though.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

sbourgeo said:


> I used to work at a gas station and unfortunately we had no such pump.  The fuel tanks were covered by easily removable manhole covers though and gas could easily be pumped even if you brought along something basic like a hand crank fuel pump.


I used to work at a gas station as well, the tanks had those metal manhole covers then a rubber plug on the actual tube down into the gas tank that didn't have a lock on it, and even if it did, you could pretty easily just yank the plug out. It always amazed me that someone didn't figure out you could just pull up after hours in the middle of the night with a pump and grab as much gas as you needed out of the tank. Perhaps people did, and we didn't know about it.


----------



## tripmac (Oct 4, 2004)

DeDondeEs said:


> I used to work at a gas station as well, the tanks had those metal manhole covers then a rubber plug on the actual tube down into the gas tank that didn't have a lock on it, and even if it did, you could pretty easily just yank the plug out. It always amazed me that someone didn't figure out you could just pull up after hours in the middle of the night with a pump and grab as much gas as you needed out of the tank. Perhaps people did, and we didn't know about it.


Around here we had a guy with an enclosed trailer that would do that, during the day. He would pull up and fake engine trouble with the trailer parked on top of the covers. His partner in the trailer would then open the floor of the trailer and open the cover to the tank. Then they would siphon gas into 55 gallon drums.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

flyers088 said:


> Can't believe they killed Phineas. Hope Ferb comes to avenge his brother's death!


He'll always be Chris Rock's friend, Greg, to me.









Greg


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

I haven't read the graphic novels, and I know the show is different, but for some reason I assumed Tyrese was supposed to be a bad***. It is bothering me that his character is such a wimp.

I didn't like the roof walkers, who had been milling about for who knows how long, falling through right when our heroes were in the store. It became clear that the writers just wanted the "zombie storm" to be their cool moment in the show and this is the best way they could set it up.

The rules established from early on are that everyone is infected, but only a bite will give you the lethal fever. Everyone else turns no matter their cause of death, but the bite-fever is the most common cause. They seem to be implying that there is a new way to catch the lethal fever - and if so, it presents an interesting choice by the writers and obviously a great challenge to the survivors. What do you do if anyone gets even the least bit sick?

With the population decimated, the spread of "every day" human disease should be mitigated - what if the virus has destroyed our immune systems, making even the common cold a death sentence?

Was the kid who died in the shower cooking the deer/handling the raw meat?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MacThor said:


> They seem to be implying that there is a new way to catch the lethal fever...


It wouldn't have to be THE lethal fever. ANY lethal fever will do. This could just be something else that's killing people, and then because they're dead they turn.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

The vibe I got was that this is a whole new virus, or at least a different strain. Same basic result in the end, but this one seems to be actually killing people/animals.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It wouldn't have to be THE lethal fever. ANY lethal fever will do. This could just be something else that's killing people, and then because they're dead they turn.


Oh absolutely - hence the rest of my post. THE infection could make humans susceptible to all sorts of other infections, ANY of which could be lethal.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

zalusky said:


> The question I am beginning to wonder is do the walkers no longer decay. How long are they viable?


Didn't the crazy women in the woods say something about wanting to kill Rick _at the camp_ so her husband's head could have fresh meat, and that he gets lethargic if he hasn't eaten in a while? That seems to hint at a shelf-life (viability) time-frame for the zombies.


----------

